# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Drague] Vos plus grosses looses en amour

## AdriM

Suite  un nouvel article sur mon blog o je rcapitules mes grosses looses en sduction, je me demandais qui voulez partager les siennes pour que je me sente moins seul  ::aie:: 

Extrait:




> (...)
> Entre le regard qui part  peu prs partout, la phrase mal sortie alors quelle sonnait si bien au moment de la prparer dans son fort intrieur, la tenue qui ne va pas, le visage qui vire au rouge carlate, les tremblements nerveux incontrls je crois que tout mest plus ou moins arriv. 
> 
> Premirement, je suis vraiment le mec qui na pas de chance, mais vraiment pas de chance  
> 
> Comme tout le monde je pense, il ya des jours o tu as envie de mtre un vieux pull pourri (oui, le tout bouloch qui tait au fond de larmoire depuis lhiver 98) pour sortir, parce que cest juste pour faire un petit tour et quil est super confortable, et quil tait vachement  la mode dans les 90s 
> 
> Ou alors tu as la flemme de te raser parce que finalement, quand tu te regardes dans la glace, tu te dis que a te va pas si mal une belle barbe de 10 jours 
> 
> ...

----------


## Astartee

J'ai vu le titre du topic, je me suis dit _"encore un post de L'apprentis"_, et ben non, y'en a un autre qui s'y met en fait  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> J'ai vu le titre du topic, je me suis dit _"encore un post de L'apprentis"_, et ben non, y'en a un autre qui s'y met en fait


Loool.  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon moi les looses que je me suis le plus prises c'est le fameux :

"Je prfre qu'on reste amis".

 ::cry::

----------


## fenkys

La technique imparable, trouve une femme clibataire avec une fille aux alentour de 8, 10 ans. Fait du charme  la fille (A cet age l, pas besoin de diamant, la tablette de chocolat suffit) et c'est elle qui te coachera pour sduire la mre.

Je confirme, a marche.

(PS: le fait de connaitre la mre depuis le lyce peut aider aussi).

Deadpool, ton cas n'est pas irreversible. Ma compagne m'a dit a pendant presque 20 ans avant de dire il y a 2 ans : "l'amiti il y en a marre".

----------


## AdriM

Ben Vendredi Aprs-Midi...  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Bon je me pose ici par principe (et oui, j'osais pas crer un topic de ce genre  ::P:  ) je risque d'en avoir des sympas  raconter.




> J'ai vu le titre du topic, je me suis dit "encore un post de L'apprentis", et ben non, y'en a un autre qui s'y met en fait


Le pire c'est que pendant 1 seconde, je me suis dit "Merde, m'en rappel pas de celui-la"  ::aie::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mordrhim

> Sinon moi les looses que je me suis le plus prises c'est le fameux :
> 
> "Je prfre qu'on reste amis".


ouais !! Le fameux
"Tu sais, je t'apprcie vraiment beaucoup mais j'ai peur que d'aller plus loin pourrait mettre notre amiti en pril ....... "
et la phrase qui nous acheve :
"Je sais que tu le comprends."

Sinon ma loose ?

Je pense que c'est d'avoir flash sur une fille il y a de a de nombreuses annes, d'avoir presque reussi  la conqurir et que l, la pt***e de service,  qui je n'ai jamais rien fait mais qui avait dcid "Toi t'es mon pire ennemi", arrive et m'a fait une scne de mnage, je cite :



> Mais **Nom censur** ! Tu es vraiment un sal*p pour oser draguer **Nom censur aussi** alors que tu m'as dis que tu m'aimais et qu'on ait couch ensemble la semaine dernire !

----------


## Deadpool

> ouais !! Le fameux
> "Tu sais, je t'apprcie vraiment beaucoup mais j'ai peur que d'aller plus loin pourrait mettre notre amiti en pril ....... "
> et la phrase qui nous acheve :
> "Je sais que tu le comprends."


 ::mouarf::   ::D:   ::):   ::|:   ::?:   ::(:   ::cry:: 




> Sinon ma loose ?
> 
> Je pense que c'est d'avoir flash sur une fille il y a de a de nombreuses annes, d'avoir presque reussi  la conqurir et que l, la pt***e de service,  qui je n'ai jamais rien fait mais qui avait dcid "Toi t'es mon pire ennemi", arrive et m'a fait une scne de mnage, je cite :


La b*t*rde!

Moi ma pire loose c'est quand j'avais flash sur une file et qu'elle est sortie avec tous mes potes et pas avec moi.  ::aie:: 

La sal***  ::aie:: 


Edit :




> Deadpool, ton cas n'est pas irreversible. Ma compagne m'a dit a pendant presque 20 ans avant de dire il y a 2 ans : "l'amiti il y en a marre".


C'est chaud quand mme. Mais toute faon je suis pass  autre chose.  ::wink:: 

Ca m'a appris  ne plus tre ami avec les filles que je convoite.  ::twisted::

----------


## Loceka

> J'ai vu le titre du topic, je me suis dit _"encore un post de L'apprentis"_, et ben non, y'en a un autre qui s'y met en fait


Tu m'tes les mots de l'esprit !  ::P: 

(et non je ne parlerai pas de mes looses, c'est priv...  ::roll:: )

----------


## Captain_JS

Le coup du "t'as 5 min pour qu'on discute" -> "non" a aide pas non plus  briser la glace  ::aie:: 

Du coup j'suis rest comme un naze pendant 5 min sur le quai de la gare en me demandant comment a se fesait que dans les films les gars arrivent toujours  sortir leur plus beau courire  ce moment l ...  ::(:

----------


## Janitrix

> me demandant comment a se fesait que dans les films les gars arrivent toujours  sortir leur plus beau courire  ce moment l ...


Facile, ils courent pas, ils sourient  ::lol:: 

Et j'ai jamais vu de film o le mec qui se prend une veste sourit aprs, on doit pas avoir les mmes rfrences  ::?:

----------


## granquet

ma pire loose (et la seule)
convoiter une fille pendant des semaines, tre prt  l'abordage ... et se rendre compte que finalement c'est la pire conne qu'on puisse imaginer  ::aie:: 


/me clibataire for ever toussa

----------


## alexrtz

> Ca m'a appris  ne plus tre ami avec les filles que je convoite.


Le problme c'est quand la fille veut absolument rester amie avec toi parce qu'elle t'aime bien, et que toutes les tentatives que tu as faites pour lui faire comprendre que c'tait pas possible ont lamentablement chou  ::(: 

D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a une technique pour faire en sorte qu'une personne ne veuille *vraiment* plus vous parler sans lui faire de mal (tre mchant, c'est pas bien), chuis preneur  ::D:

----------


## Pouic

> D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a une technique pour faire en sorte qu'une personne ne veuille *vraiment* plus vous parler sans lui faire de mal (tre mchant, c'est pas bien), chuis preneur


Facile, tu n'as qu' passer en mode gros lourd / macho / quand elle est l  ::): 
Tu verras qu'elle ne pourra rapidement plus te sacquer  ::):

----------


## Janitrix

> Facile, tu n'as qu' passer en mode gros lourd / macho / quand elle est l 
> Tu verras qu'elle ne pourra rapidement plus te sacquer


Je pense que le but c'est qu'elle parte en gardant une bonne image de toi  ::mrgreen:: 

Moi je dirais : la franchise, pure et dure. Mme si elle risque de mal le prendre sur le coup, elle te remerciera de ne pas l'avoir pris pour une conne par la suite.

----------


## fenkys

deadpool, rassure toi, je n'ai pas pass 20 ans  l'attendre, ni elle non plus. D'ailleurs elle a une fille dont je ne suis en rien responsable, a veut bien dire qu'elle a essay ailleurs avant de revenir vers moi. Avantage rciproque de cette technique, on finit par connaitre l'autre  la perfection (20 ans d'amiti si on ne connait toujours pas l'autre ...) et c'est en toute connaissance de cause qu'on se met ensemble, il n'y a pas de mauvaise surprise 

Autrement ma pire honte, c'est pas moi qui ait gaff mais ma mre quand j'tais tudiant. Pour montrer  ma compagne combien je tenais  elle, elle lui a racont  quel point j'tais press de rentrer chez moi aprs les vacances de Nol, elle avait devin  a qu'il y avait une fille qui m'attendait... J'avais connu ma compagne en janvier.

----------


## Mat.M

> La technique imparable, trouve une femme clibataire avec une fille aux alentour de 8, 10 ans. Fait du charme  la fille (A cet age l, pas besoin de diamant, la tablette de chocolat suffit) et c'est elle qui te coachera pour sduire la mre.
> Je confirme, a marche.


Je prends note ::lol::  ::lol:: 
mais si tu fais du charme  la fille de 8 ans tu risques de te faire arrter pour dtournement de mineur

----------


## alexrtz

> Facile, tu n'as qu' passer en mode gros lourd / macho / quand elle est l 
> Tu verras qu'elle ne pourra rapidement plus te sacquer


Le problme c'est que a c'est mon tat naturel et que a marche pas XD





> Je pense que le but c'est qu'elle parte en gardant une bonne image de toi


Nan, mme pas :p
Elle peut me dtester autant qu'elle veut, je veux juste pas qu'elle soit triste...





> Moi je dirais : la franchise, pure et dure.


Bah je lui ai dj demand de ne plus me parler mais elle continue  ::(:

----------


## krachik

bonjour



> Envoy par fenkys
> 
> La technique imparable, trouve une femme clibataire avec une fille aux alentour de 8, 10 ans. Fait du charme  la fille (A cet age l, pas besoin de diamant, la tablette de chocolat suffit) et c'est elle qui te coachera pour sduire la mre.
> Je confirme, a marche.
> Je prends note
> mais si tu fais du charme  la fille de 8 ans tu risques de te faire arrter pour dtournement de mineur


Il y a plusieurs cas de situation tout depend  si la petite fille  tiens toujours a son pere,si elle ne l'a jamais connu a pourrai le faire,si elle deteste son pere pour l'avoir laiss ahahahaha
Sinon detournement de mineur avec la mere  cot il va detourn les 2  ::yaisse2::

----------


## nuke_y

Y a un truc qui marche bien aussi pour trouver une copine, c'est d'arrter de trainer sur la taverne...

Nuke_y, pas clibataire mais qui a d sortir pour trouver l'me soeur

----------


## krachik

sortir pour all ou?sortir de la taverne resoudra juste une partie du problem
krachik, pas celibataire depuis 2 ans

----------


## Loceka

> Y a un truc qui marche bien aussi pour trouver une copine, c'est d'arrter de trainer sur la taverne...
> 
> Nuke_y, pas clibataire mais qui a d sortir pour trouver l'me soeur


Oui, mais c'est sur la taverne qu'on apprend comment aborder une fille (Deadpool revient !!!).  ::aie::

----------


## krachik

> Oui, mais c'est sur la taverne qu'on apprend comment aborder une fille (Deadpool revient !!!).


  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: (non)

----------


## alexrtz

> Oui, mais c'est sur la taverne qu'on apprend comment aborder une fille (Deadpool revient !!!).


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## Deadpool

> Oui, mais c'est sur la taverne qu'on apprend comment aborder une fille (Deadpool revient !!!).


Tout va bien je suis l.  ::lun:: 

Faudrait relancer le topic sur les filles.  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Allez 2 looses pour moi :

- en allemagne, sans parler un mot d'allemand, draguer une caissire qui n'avait que 16 ans  ::aie::  Je jures qu'elle faisait plus  ::aie:: 
- en france, draguer une jeune demoiselle trs jolie, fort sympathique, penser que les sentiments sont rciproques, et apprendre quelques jours plus tard qu'elle est lesbienne  ::aie:: 

Il me manque le transexuel et je pense que j'aurais tir le gros lot  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Tout va bien je suis l. 
> 
> Faudrait relancer le topic sur les filles.


je vote contre !

----------


## Deadpool

> deadpool, rassure toi, je n'ai pas pass 20 ans  l'attendre, ni elle non plus. D'ailleurs elle a une fille dont je ne suis en rien responsable, a veut bien dire qu'elle a essay ailleurs avant de revenir vers moi. Avantage rciproque de cette technique, on finit par connaitre l'autre  la perfection (20 ans d'amiti si on ne connait toujours pas l'autre ...) et c'est en toute connaissance de cause qu'on se met ensemble, il n'y a pas de mauvaise surprise


Bah en fait j'ai rompu tout contact avec cette demoiselle, le pire tant qu'elle habite elle mme  Paris. Mais c'est vrai que je pense  elle trs rgulirement. Je t'avouerais que j'aimerais bien la revoir, juste histoire de voir ce qu'elle devient.  ::oops:: 

Sinon pour toi et ta compagne, c'est une belle histoire.  J'en suis tout mouvu.  ::cry:: 




> Autrement ma pire honte, c'est pas moi qui ait gaff mais ma mre quand j'tais tudiant. Pour montrer  ma compagne combien je tenais  elle, elle lui a racont  quel point j'tais press de rentrer chez moi aprs les vacances de Nol, elle avait devin  a qu'il y avait une fille qui m'attendait... J'avais connu ma compagne en janvier.


Ah les mres.  ::mouarf:: 




> Allez 2 looses pour moi :
> 
> - en allemagne, sans parler un mot d'allemand, draguer une caissire qui n'avait que 16 ans  Je jures qu'elle faisait plus 
> - en france, draguer une jeune demoiselle trs jolie, fort sympathique, penser que les sentiments sont rciproques, et apprendre quelques jours plus tard qu'elle est lesbienne 
> 
> Il me manque le transexuel et je pense que j'aurais tir le gros lot


Lool.  ::mouarf:: 





> je vote contre !


Rabat joie.   ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Rabat joie.


on va dire que c'est mon instinct de survie qui me fait dire a  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> on va dire que c'est mon instinct de survie qui me fait dire a



Pourquoi, t'as peur de gege?  ::aie::  Son cas est rgl  priori non?  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> deadpool, rassure toi, je n'ai pas pass 20 ans  l'attendre, ni elle non plus. D'ailleurs elle a une fille dont je ne suis en rien responsable, a veut bien dire qu'elle a essay ailleurs avant de revenir vers moi. Avantage rciproque de cette technique, on finit par connaitre l'autre  la perfection (20 ans d'amiti si on ne connait toujours pas l'autre ...) et c'est en toute connaissance de cause qu'on se met ensemble, il n'y a pas de mauvaise surprise


Moui y'a une autre technique, tu n'attends pas 20 ans et tu grandis ensemble. Nous a fait 11 ans jeudi. Au moins je sais  quoi m'en tenir avec mes futurs (sales) gosses  ::aie::  Si ils font ne serait-ce qu'un quart de ce qu'on a fait, je ne veux mme pas le savoir...



> je vote contre !


Moi aussi!

----------


## LineLe

> Pourquoi, t'as peur de gege?  Son cas est rgl  priori non?


ouais mais bon, on sait jamais, tu pourrais en inspirer d'autres...
ou alors trouve toi un disciple d'1.90 au teint mate, les yeux verts, tout muscl, fin cuisinier, as du mnage, dieu des massages et plein aux as  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> ...ou alors trouve toi un disciple d'1.90 au teint mate, les yeux verts, tout muscl, fin cuisinier, as du mnage, dieu des massages et plein aux as


Pas exigeante la demoiselle...

----------


## Mamilie

> ouais mais bon, on sait jamais, tu pourrais en inspirer d'autres...
> ou alors trouve toi un disciple d'1.90 au teint mate, les yeux verts, tout muscl, fin cuisinier, as du mnage, dieu des massages et plein aux as


T'as oubli amoureux, prvenant, affectueux, ayant comme but dans la vie d'tre le meilleur des maris et des pres. C'est trop? ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> T'as oubli amoureux, prvenant, affectueux, ayant comme but dans la vie d'tre le meilleur des maris et des pres. C'est trop?



Y a pas prcis "fidle" donc ca peut toujours tre jouable  ::aie::

----------


## Monstros Velu

On parle de moi ?  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> ouais mais bon, on sait jamais, tu pourrais en inspirer d'autres...
> ou alors trouve toi un disciple d'1.90 au teint mate, les yeux verts, tout muscl, fin cuisinier, as du mnage, dieu des massages et plein aux as


J'ai un pote qui ressemble pas mal  cette description.

- 2m (il est allemand)
- teint clair par contre  ::aie:: 
- Plus trs sur de la couleur des yeux
- C'est pas un colosse mais il est plutt bien muscl
- il cuisine trs bien (c'est souvent lui qui cuisine lors des vizus)
- c'est trs propre chez lui.
- pour les massages, j'en sais rien rien dsol  ::aie:: 
- il possde un garage automobile donc il gagne plutt bien sa vie.
- clibataire

Et c'est lui qui m'a ramen ma nouvelle tuture d'Allemagne donc il pourrait te ramener une belle tuture aussi.

Je te le prsente.  ::aie::  



Bon par contre il habit au Mans.

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai un pote qui ressemble pas mal  cette description.
> 
> - 2m (il est allemand)
> - teint clair par contre 
> - Plus trs sur de la couleur des yeux
> - C'est pas un colosse mais il est plutt bien muscl
> - il cuisine trs bien (c'est souvent lui qui cuisine lors des vizus)
> - c'est trs propre chez lui.
> - pour les massages, j'en sais rien rien dsol 
> ...


Ben coute convoque le pour un entretien, on verra pour un cdi par la suite s'il valide la priode d'essai  ::aie:: 

je dconne hein... j'espre que personne ne m'a prise au srieux  ::?:

----------


## Mamilie

> Y a pas prcis "fidle" donc ca peut toujours tre jouable


Et tu vois a comment toi le meilleur des maris et des pres qui est pas fidle???????????

----------


## AdriM

*CONCOURS MISTER LINELE*;

1 - un disciple d'1.90:

Non, 1m75  ::oops:: 

2 - teint mate

Tout Blanc

3 - les yeux verts

Yeux marrons, yeux de cochon

4 - tout muscl 

plus boule de graisse

5 - fin cuisinier

a oui, a va  ::aie:: 

6 - as du mnage 

plutot oui 

7 - dieu des massages

dieu... pas mauvais on va dire

8 - plein aux as

a non ::aie:: 

2,5/8 --> Je suis recal  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Bonne ide AdriM!  ::mouarf:: 

Allez les mles de dveloppez, rpondez au questionnaire Mister LineLe.  ::D: 

Pour ma part :

*CONCOURS MISTER LINELE*;

*1 - un disciple d'1.90 :*

1,70m  ::lol:: 

*2 - teint mate*

Plutt teint clair.  ::mouarf:: 

*3 - les yeux verts*

Yes! 

*4 - tout muscl* 

Assez muscl, sans me vanter (Je fais de la muscu aussi faut dire).

*5 - fin cuisinier*

Bof.  ::aie:: 

*6 - as du mnage* 

Ca va.  ::D: 

*7 - dieu des massages*

idem qu'AdriM, pas mauvais.

*8 - plein aux as*

non plus.  ::aie:: 

3.5/8 pas la moyenne.  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> Et tu vois a comment toi le meilleur des maris et des pres qui est pas fidle???????????


Femme nave ou mari discret ou organis...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Bonne ide AdriM! 
> 
> Allez les mles de dveloppez, rpondez au questionnaire Mister LineLe.


Nan nan nan mauvaise ide !!!!

----------


## AdriM

> Nan nan nan mauvaise ide !!!!


Dsol, le monstre est parti, je ne le contrle plus  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> Nan nan nan mauvaise ide !!!!


C'est toi qui a donn le bton pour te faire battre en nonant ce que tu recherchais chez un homme.
Maintenant, on cherche ton _dieu_ au sein des membres de DvP  ::D: 
On est gentil, non?

----------


## Deadpool

On devrait lancer une lection Mister LineLe 2008.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

mouais
un balrog par an c'est suffisant

suis une grande fille, je trouverais toute seule... ou on me trouvera...
je ne pense pas avoir besoin d'aide pour trouver un schatz quand mme, sinon ce serait vexant  ::?:

----------


## mordrhim

*CONCOURS MISTER LINELE*;

1 - un disciple d'1.90:
1.70

2 - teint mate
Demi mate ......

3 - les yeux verts
Marrons

4 - tout muscl 
Oui !

5 - fin cuisinier
Oui !!

6 - as du mnage 
Oui !

7 - dieu des massages
Oui, mais attention, au bont d'un moment je fatigue

8 - plein aux as
<= Ingnieur ?

5/8

par contre question subsidiaire 

9 - clibataire 
Non

Quoi je tombe  0 ????

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

CONCOURS MISTER LINELE;

1 - un disciple d'1.90 :

1,82m 

2 - teint mate

teint clair. 

3 - les yeux verts

Yep

4 - tout muscl 

pas de plakettes visibles, mais sinon ca va 0:-).

5 - fin cuisinier

Ca peut aller

6 - as du mnage 

Moi c'est plutt roi, ca irait ?

7 - dieu des massages

je suis bon pour ca oui  ::aie:: .

8 - plein aux as

ca viendra, mon horoscope me dit qu eje vais gagner au loto

je m'autocongratule d'un 4.5/8  ::yaisse2::

----------


## AdriM

Mais est ce que LineLe cherche un geek?  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Et sinon moi a fait *2 ans* aujourd'hui que je suis en couple avec ma moiti et c'est toujours aussi bien... Hier soir, avant de nous coucher, elle m'as offert un livre qu'elle a fait elle-mme (en scratch-booking) sur notre vie depuis 2 ans... J'tais aux anges !  ::oops:: 

Que chacun de vous vive au moins une fois dans sa vie ce que je vis actuellement !  ::yaisse2::

----------


## granquet

::aie:: 

*CONCOURS MISTER LINELE*;

*1 - un disciple d'1.90 :*

me manque 10cms _0_

*2 - teint mate*

on vas dire que pour le bronzage j'ai une grosse marge de progression _0_

*3 - les yeux verts*

verts/gris ou verts/bleux suivant le temps ... _0.5_

*4 - tout muscl* 

euh oui alors euh ... non  ::aie::  *0*

*5 - fin cuisinier*

je suis un as de la tartiflette. je fait aussi trs bien la truffade et le gratin dauphinois _0.5_

*6 - as du mnage* 

le mnage, a se fait quand les pieds collent par terre  ::roll::  _0_

*7 - dieu des massages*

j'ai les mains froides  ::roll::  _0_

*8 - plein aux as*

plein aux as  crdit? a marche?  ::oops::  _0_

Score: 1/8

j'ai toutes mes chances  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pouic

> Et sinon moi a fait *2 ans* aujourd'hui que je suis en couple avec ma moiti et c'est toujours aussi bien... Hier soir, avant de nous coucher, elle m'as offert un livre qu'elle a fait elle-mme (en scratch-booking) sur notre vie depuis 2 ans... J'tais aux anges !


Ah, moi j'y ai eu droit pour notre premire anne  ::): 
Mais a fait tellement plaisir !  ::oops::

----------


## johweb

> ... au sein des membres de DvP ...


Il est toujours dlicat, lors d'une annonce de type matrimonial, de parler de sein et de membre....



 ::oops:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## LP-mpascolo

Une fille qui dit des "je t'aime", plein les mails, les sms, etc... mais qui en fin de compte ne veut pas se mettre avec toi...
Ca fait un an que je galere... lol

C'est pas mal aussi ! Et ca a tendance a te foutre les nerfs...

----------


## Deadpool

> Une fille qui dit des "je t'aime", plein les mails, les sms, etc... mais qui en fin de compte ne veut pas se mettre avec toi...
> Ca fait un an que je galere... lol
> 
> C'est pas mal aussi ! Et ca a tendance a te foutre les nerfs...


Un conseil qui vaut ce qu'il vaut :

Tu pourrait essayer de "l'ignorer" un peu voir. Genre, ne pas forcment rpondre  ses appels, mails ou sms, dcliner ses invits car tu as mieux  faire, ne pas forcment aller lui parler quand tu la vois (genre tu es dj en grande conversation avec une beaut) etc... histoire que tu lui manques un peu.  :;):  Le tout en restant correct hein.  ::D: 

Elle reviendra en rampant aprs.  ::twisted::

----------


## Mamilie

DDT: scrapbooking  :;):

----------


## BertrandA

*CONCOURS MISTER LINELE;

1 - un disciple d'1.90 :*
Ca sert  rien, a cote plus cher en draps, les pantalons sont plus longs  repasser et 'est pas a qui va te rchauffer les pieds au lit

*2 - teint mate*
Ca sert  rien non plus.

*3 - les yeux verts*
Ca sert  rien, l'important c'est qu'il voit clair non ?

*4 - tout muscl*
Franchement je vois pas l'intrt non plus. Il aura l'air malin s'il est mme pas fichu de changer une roue ton Musclor. 

*5 - fin cuisinier*
Ah enfin quelquechose d'utile et a tombe bien c'est tout moi.

*6 - as du mnage*
Ca aussi c'est utile et je sais faire.

*7 - dieu des massages*
Tain j'ai tout bon l !!!

*8 - plein aux as*
J'ai pas compris la question

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> DDT: scrapbooking


Non, non, c'est bien scratch vu que ds que je l'ai ouvert, a a fait "scratchhh..."  ::aie:: 

PS : ok, merci, je savais pas comment a s'crivait...  ::king::

----------


## gege2061

> Pourquoi, t'as peur de gege?  Son cas est rgl  priori non?


Il dit qu'il ne voit pas le rapport  ::aie:: 

N'empche que le coup de la technique de drague pourri, a marche avec celle qui ne sont pas au courant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> Non, non, c'est bien scratch vu que ds que je l'ai ouvert, a a fait "scratchhh..."


Oul dangeureux tout a, fait gaffe a prend un tout fou...

----------


## straasha

*CONCOURS MISTER LINELE;

1 - un disciple d'1.90 :*
1.78 (c'est pas un peu grand 1.90 ?)

*2 - teint mate*
quand je viens de bronzer oui, mais pas en ce monent  ::aie:: 

*3 - les yeux verts*
bleu, vert ou gris suivant le temps mais c'est quand meme pas mal, non ?

*4 - tout muscl*
plutot (10 ans de gymnastique puis 5 ans de sauvetage en mer et maintenant du hockey subaquatique). 

*5 - fin cuisinier*
je me debruille surtout pour le magret aux pommes, la ratatouille (bien de chez moi) et le foie gras marin.

*6 - as du mnage*
Joker  ::aie:: 

*7 - dieu des massages*
pas mauvais en tout cas

*8 - plein aux as*
comme tout inge sous-traitant  ::cry:: 

on doit pouvoir dire 4/8  ::D:

----------


## Mamilie

excuse mon inculture c'est quoi du hockey subaquatique?

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Pinaise un concou mister Linele, norme  ::lol::

----------


## Linio

*CONCOURS MISTER LINELE:*

1 - un disciple d'1.90:
1.95 (ouaaais j'ai gagn quoi ?)

2 - teint mate
pas blanc aspirine donc a va

3 - les yeux verts
non (mais les lentilles a existe)

4 - tout muscl
non (mais la chirurgie plastique a existe)

5 - fin cuisinier
Je suis pas cuisinier mais je suis fin

6 - as du mnage
bah...

7 - dieu des massages
 quoi sert d'tre dieu des massages si on est dieu de ... heu ... la polka pique?

8 - plein aux as
Je dois avoir 3 ou 4 cartes jeux de cartes chez moi donc oui j'ai des as.

Je paume sur la question cache de l'humour le plus pourri par contre...

----------


## LineLe

> *CONCOURS MISTER LINELE;
> 
> 1 - un disciple d'1.90 :*
> Ca sert  rien, a cote plus cher en draps, les pantalons sont plus longs  repasser et 'est pas a qui va te rchauffer les pieds au lit


Ca sert que je suis grande et que je souhaite pouvoir mettre des talons sans dpasser d'une tte mon chri....  ::?: 



> *4 - tout muscl*
> Franchement je vois pas l'intrt non plus. Il aura l'air malin s'il est mme pas fichu de changer une roue ton Musclor.


T'inquites pas pour moi je sais changer une roue moi mme, et je fais aussi les vidanges moi mme (quand j'ai une fosse  disposition)

De tout ce que j'ai dit, je m'en fous de tout a... c'est pas des vrais critres  ::cry:: 
le seul qui pourrait ventuellement tre vrai c'est celui de la taille mais plus pour mon chri que pour moi... 

et puis a me fait rire comme ils se bousculent, ils ont pas vu le lot qu'ils risquent de gagner...

----------


## alexrtz

> De tout ce que j'ai dit, je m'en fous de tout a... c'est pas des vrais critres


C'est vrai, t'es bien + exigeante en fait :p

----------


## Deadpool

> et puis a me fait rire comme ils se bousculent, ils ont pas vu le lot qu'ils risquent de gagner...


Rho, faut pas te dvaloriser comme a.  ::calin:: 

Moi je t'ai vu, je trouve que tu as du charme et tu es trs douce et trs gentille.  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

quel fayot ce deadpool  ::lol::

----------


## ben_harper

> Ca sert que je suis grande et que je souhaite pouvoir *mettre des talons sans dpasser d'une tte mon chri*.... 
> 
> T'inquites pas pour moi *je sais changer une roue moi mme*, et* je fais aussi les vidanges moi mme (*quand j'ai une fosse  disposition)
> 
> De tout ce que j'ai dit, je m'en fous de tout a... c'est pas des vrais critres 
> le seul qui pourrait ventuellement tre vrai c'est celui de la taille mais plus pour mon chri que pour moi... 
> 
> et puis a me fait rire comme ils se bousculent, ils ont pas vu le lot qu'ils risquent de gagner...


T'es sur que c'est pas une petite femme qu'il te faudrait ???  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 

et trs trs trs loin....  ::mouarf:: 

 ::P:

----------


## LineLe

> T'es sur que c'est pas une petite femme qu'il te faudrait ??? 
> 
> 
> 
> et trs trs trs loin....


pourquoi ? parce que j'ai appris  me dbrouiller seule pour des choses qui sont censes tre masculines ?
on ne peut compter que sur soi mme.

autant changer une roue et faire une vidange est accessible pour une femme, autant le fonctionnement d'un fer  repasser ou d'un aspirateur est tout  fait accessible  un homme...

----------


## Mamilie

exactement mme s'ils nient hontment!

----------


## bakaneko

> autant changer une roue et faire une vidange est accessible pour une femme, autant le fonctionnement d'un fer  repasser ou d'un aspirateur est tout  fait accessible  un homme...


Donc tu devrais en prendre un qui sait rien faire et l'duquer pour qu'il sache tout faire comme tu dsires  ::D:

----------


## Janitrix

> Donc tu devrais en prendre un qui sait rien faire et l'duquer pour qu'il sache tout faire comme tu dsires


a s'appelle un gosse  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Donc tu devrais en prendre un qui sait rien faire et l'duquer pour qu'il sache tout faire comme tu dsires


Comme les muzgos, tu fais un levage.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 


@JPCheck : je vois pas pourquoi tu dis a...  ::ange::

----------


## Pouic

> a s'appelle un gosse


Ouais mais du coup, on a le problme de la poule et de l'oeuf : d'abord le mec pour avoir le gosse, ou le gosse pour avoir le mec ?
 ::dehors::

----------


## bakaneko

> a s'appelle un gosse


On dit bien que les _hommes sont d'ternels enfants_, non???  ::mouarf::

----------


## Janitrix

> Ouais mais du coup, on a le problme de la poule et de l'oeuf : d'abord le mec pour avoir le gosse, ou le gosse pour avoir le mec ?


a existe pas les mecs  usage unique ? arf, j'espre que les filles  usage unique existent quand mme  ::aie:: 

Ou alors, au moins qu'on puisse formater chaque soir  ::aie::

----------


## LP-mpascolo

> Un conseil qui vaut ce qu'il vaut :
> 
> Tu pourrait essayer de "l'ignorer" un peu voir. Genre, ne pas forcment rpondre  ses appels, mails ou sms, dcliner ses invits car tu as mieux  faire, ne pas forcment aller lui parler quand tu la vois (genre tu es dj en grande conversation avec une beaut) etc... histoire que tu lui manques un peu.  Le tout en restant correct hein. 
> 
> Elle reviendra en rampant aprs.


Et c'est justement ce que je vais faire...
Le plus dur etant de rester correct ? mdr...

----------


## attila771

> excuse mon inculture c'est quoi du hockey subaquatique?


Pour faire simple c'est comme du Hockey sur glace (pour la faon de jouer donc minicross et palet) Sauf que c'est au fond d'une piscine donc avec palme et tuba


Sinon le conCours:
1 - un disciple d'1.90:
1.80 et 2m les bras leve

2 - teint mate
Seulement entre Mai/oCtobre

3 - les yeux verts
Si je melange mes yeux Bleu avec du jaune non?

4 - tout muscl
Oup de Beau ABdo Kro

5 - fin cuisinier
OuuuIIiiii j'adore manger et faire  mangerrr

6 - as du mnage
Obliger j'aime pas vivre dans une Porcherie

7 - dieu des massages
Je peux pas tre bon en cuisine, menage 

8 - plein aux as
Pauvre petit Devellopeur qui veux s'acheter une 207....

----------


## Deadpool

> Et c'est justement ce que je vais faire...
> Le plus dur etant de rester correct ? mdr...


Ben oui, l'envoie pas bouler si elle vient te parler et ne l'insulte pas hein.  ::aie::  C'tait a que je voulais dire par rester correct.  ::wink:: 

Et surtout tiens nous au courant de l'volution, on veut savoir.  ::aie::  

Non t'inquites, je dconne, a ne nous concerne pas aprs tout.  :;):

----------


## Janitrix

> Sinon le conCours:
> 1 - un disciple d'1.90:
> 1.80 et 2m les bras leve


Tes bras font 20cm  ::koi:: 

[edit]

Tes avants bras font 20cm ?  ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

C'est AttilaRex ::aie::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Et surtout tiens nous au courant de l'volution, on veut savoir.  
> 
> Non t'inquites, je dconne, a ne nous concerne pas aprs tout.


*CONCIERGE !!!!*

un homme ne change jamais
a ne sert  rien de mme oser penser  l'duquer ou lui changer ses habitudes...
les femmes... ben c'est pareil  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> pourquoi ? parce que j'ai appris  me dbrouiller seule pour des choses qui sont censes tre masculines ?
> on ne peut compter que sur soi mme.
> 
> *autant changer une roue et faire une vidange est accessible pour une femme, autant le fonctionnement d'un fer  repasser ou d'un aspirateur est tout  fait accessible  un homme...*


P....n, c'est qui le c.n qui nous a balanc ???????  ::aie:: 

Euh pour le fer  repasser, c'est pas gagn !!  ::mouarf:: 

Fer  souder   la limite  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> P....n, c'est qui le c.n qui nous a balanc ??????? 
> 
> Euh pour le fer  repasser, c'est pas gagn !! 
> 
> *Fer  souder   la limite*


a aussi je peux me dbrouiller toute seule merci...  ::roll:: 
tu sers  rien au final toi

----------


## ben_harper

> *CONCIERGE !!!!*
> 
> *un homme ne change jamais*
> a ne sert  rien de mme oser penser  l'duquer ou lui changer ses habitudes...
> les femmes... ben c'est pareil


Si , ca change de matresse quand mme....  ::aie::   ::lol::

----------


## ben_harper

> a aussi je peux me dbrouiller toute seule merci... 
> tu sers  rien au final toi


Je t'ai dj connue plus aimable  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est parce que j'ai pas voulu aller boire un verre avec toi que tu es aigrie comme a ??  ::mrgreen::

----------


## attila771

> Tes bras font 20cm 
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Tes avants bras font 20cm ?


Ou bon j'ai pas comme on dit une regle dans les Yeux ^^ ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Janitrix

> Ou bon j'ai pas comme on dit une regle dans les Yeux ^^


Bah moi j'ai mesur (ouais j'ai que a  faire). En fait, seuls mes avants bras depasse ma tte, ce qui me fait quand mme 40cm de plus les bras levs. On est loin de tes 20 cm  ::mouarf::

----------


## attila771

> Bah moi j'ai mesur (ouais j'ai que a  faire). En fait, seuls mes avants bras depasse ma tte, ce qui me fait quand mme 40cm de plus les bras levs. On est loin de tes 20 cm


Tu dois vraiment te faire chier pour mesurer tes bras ^^

----------


## Janitrix

> Tu dois vraiment te faire chier pour mesurer tes bras ^^


On peut dire a...  ::aie:: 

Pour recoller avec le sujet initial, j'ai pas normment d'histoire  raconter en amour, mais une exprience qui m'aura bien faite rire, c'est avoir t largu par mail. En plus par une fille qui crivait en sms... Bref... la loose  ::aie::

----------


## attila771

j'ai poster  Aujourd'hui, 15h31 et toi tu me repond Aujourd'hui, 15h31
En plus tu n'arrete pas de faire F5 pour voir les nouveau messages... Tu fais quoi comme Boulot? ^^

(Merde moi aussi je fais Actualis toute les 2 minutes  ::mouarf:: )





> Pour recoller avec le sujet initial, j'ai pas normment d'histoire  raconter en amour, mais une exprience qui m'aura bien fait rire, c'est avoir t largu par mail. En plus par une fille qui crivait en sms... Bref... la loose


G T KIT  ::king::

----------


## Janitrix

> j'ai poster  Aujourd'hui, 15h31 et toi tu me repond Aujourd'hui, 15h31
> En plus tu n'arrete pas de faire F5 pour voir les nouveau messages... Tu fais quoi comme Boulot? ^^
> 
> (Merde moi aussi je fais Actualis toute les 2 minutes )


J'ai pas de boulot, je suis au lyce, et je suis malade aujourd'hui  ::mrgreen:: . Je suis cens finir un site et l'uploader sur mon hbergement OVH mais j'ai un peu la flemme l  ::aie::

----------


## zodd

> Ma compagne m'a dit a pendant presque 20 ans avant de dire il y a 2 ans : "l'amiti il y en a marre".


Ha oai... question peu etre insdiscrette, mais aucun regret de ne pas avoir prfit plus tot? 20 ans .. ca me parait long..

----------


## ben_harper

> On peut dire a... 
> 
> Pour recoller avec le sujet initial, j'ai pas normment d'histoire  raconter en amour, mais une exprience qui m'aura bien faite rire, c'est avoir t largu par mail. En plus par une fille qui crivait en sms... Bref... la loose


J'imagine bien la scne si tu es en panne d'internet.
Tu vas pour l'embrasser et elle te stop. "Euh t'as pas lu tes mails ??"  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

> J'imagine bien la scne si tu es en panne d'internet.
> Tu vas pour l'embrasser et elle te stop. "Euh t'as pas lu tes mails ??"


C'est bien pire. Le soir mme, on se dit au revoir, puis elle me dit "Regardes bien tes mails en arrivant". Devant mon cran, je me suis dit "Salopppppppppppppppppppppe"  ::aie::

----------


## Monstros Velu

j'imagine le mail : "ALT+F4"

----------


## ben_harper

> j'imagine le mail : "ALT+F4"


Ou alors avec plusieurs destinataires...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Janitrix

> Ou alors avec plusieurs destinataires...


Tu me mets un doute l, faut que je retrouve ce mail  :8O:   ::aie:: 

Je parie qu'elle a envoy RUPTURE au 36 10 par SMS  ::roll::   ::aie::

----------


## Linio

> De tout ce que j'ai dit, je m'en fous de tout a... c'est pas des vrais critres 
> le seul qui pourrait ventuellement tre vrai c'est celui de la taille mais plus pour mon chri que pour moi...


Ou j'ai gagn!!  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Monstros Velu

C'est aussi parfois agrable de n'tre pas trop grand si le dcollet est plongeant. Il y a des avantages  toutes les positions.

----------


## LineLe

> C'est aussi parfois agrable de n'tre pas trop grand si le dcollet est plongeant. Il y a des avantages  toutes les positions.


MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

 ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

> C'est aussi parfois agrable de n'tre pas trop grand si le dcollet est plongeant. Il y a des avantages  toutes les positions.



Tu as la position qui tue pour mater le decollet... a doit marcher avec toute les tailles  ::D:

----------


## Astartee

> Le soir mme, on se dit au revoir, puis elle me dit "Regardes bien tes mails en arrivant". Devant mon cran, je me suis dit "Salopppppppppppppppppppppe"


Hahaha euh hem non c'est pas cens tre drle. Lchet de premire classe en tous cas  ::king::

----------


## vasilov

> autant le fonctionnement d'un fer  repasser ou d'un aspirateur est tout  fait accessible  un homme...


il faut laisser ca aux femmes : c'est la faon la plus simple pour elles d'accder aux sports de glisse.

----------


## Deadpool

> il faut laisser ca aux femmes : c'est la faon la plus simple pour elles d'accder aux sports de glisse.


Toi tu veux te faire blaster la tronche.  ::mouarf::   ::aie:: 


Mais +1 quand mme.  ::twisted:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## fenkys

> Ha oai... question peu etre insdiscrette, mais aucun regret de ne pas avoir prfit plus tot? 20 ans .. ca me parait long..


Pas vraiment. Au bout de 20 ans elle avait perdu ses illusions sur les hommes. Et puis j'ai pas pass 20 ans  l'attendre sans rien faire (autrement a aurait t long).

Autrement, pour revenir  la dernire volution de ce fil une petite femme a des avantages aussi quand on est beacuoup plus grand qu'elle, son dcolett, aussi rduit soit il, est toujours plongeant ( moins d'avoir un truc raz de cou, mais l ou j'habite en t c'est impossible).

----------


## vasilov

> Toi tu veux te faire blaster la tronche.


de toute faon, je suis : 
trop petit
pas assez bronz
avec des yeux foncs
pas assez bon cuisinier
pas riche

et le fait que je maitrise les massages,
je suis pas gras ni maigre
fait le mnage de temps en temps
ne pouras rien changer  ::?: 




> Autrement, pour revenir  la dernire volution de ce fil une petite femme a des avantages aussi quand on est beacuoup plus grand qu'elle, son dcolett, aussi rduit soit il, est toujours plongeant ( moins d'avoir un truc raz de cou, mais l ou j'habite en t c'est impossible).


 on aurait pu penser que tu penses  autre chose...

----------


## AdriM

> Autrement, pour revenir  la dernire volution de ce fil une petite femme a des avantages aussi quand on est beacuoup plus grand qu'elle, son dcolett, aussi rduit soit il, est toujours plongeant ( moins d'avoir un truc raz de cou, mais l ou j'habite en t c'est impossible).


a c'est bidon, si elle est aussi grande que toi... et ben tu t'assois gentillement  ct d'elle, tu la prend entre tes bras avec elle la nuque contre ta poitrine... et ben tu as vu directe sur le dcollet, sans qu'elle prenne la tte que tu mates que a  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

vous tes vraiment tous plus graves les uns que les autres...
je savais les hommes obsds mais quand mme... si vous prfrez regarder dans le dcollet de votre chrie plutt que dans ses yeux..  ::?: 
Finalement je suis trs bien clibataire...

----------


## ben_harper

Ca manque d'humour ici, tu sers  rien en fait toi non plus  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Ca manque d'humour ici, tu sers  rien en fait toi non plus


Ahlalala... mais o est passe cette insouciance... ces glaces vanille caramel noix de pcan...

Vous pourriez un peu penser  celles qui ne mettent pas de dcollets  ::?: 

Au fait Deadpool... autant Vasilov ne peut se faire blaster la tronche que virtuellement... Autant toi...  ::fessee::

----------


## AdriM

Ohhh... tout de suite... les yeux elle laisse regarder toute le temps sans se lasser... le dcollet, je ne sais pas pourquoi non  ::aie:: 

Et puis tout de suite, ds qu'on regarde sa copine, on passe pour un obsd... Il vaut mieux regarder le dcollet de sa copine que les fesses de la voisine... ::oops::

----------


## LineLe

> Ohhh... tout de suite... les yeux elle laisse regarder toute le temps sans se lasser... le dcollet, je ne sais pas pourquoi non 
> 
> Et puis tout de suite, ds qu'on regarde sa copine, on passe pour un obsd... Il vaut mieux regarder le dcollet de sa copine que les fesses de la voisine...


Ah mais moi c'est simple... si mon chri regarde les fesses de la voisine il pourra plus regarder non plus le dcollet de sa chrie puisque je lui aurais arrach les yeux  ::furieux:: 

Quoi... Moi, jalouse ?  ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

Tu vois, tu as tes 2 conditions, et la solution finale:

1 - Les hommes sont des obsds.
2 - Tu es trs jalouse

Conclusion: Faut mettre un beau dcollet pour pas qu'il soit tent de regarder ailleurs  ::aie:: 

FIXME: 10 me question pour le concours MISTER LINELE: Etes vous un obsd?

----------


## ben_harper

> a aussi je peux me dbrouiller toute seule merci... 
> tu sers  rien au final toi





> Ahlalala... mais o est passe cette insouciance... ces glaces vanille caramel noix de pcan...


Je me le demande !!  ::roll::   ::aie::

----------


## fenkys

A quoi ca sert que sa chrie elle mette la petite robe sexy et passe des heures dans la salle de bain  se faire encore plus jolie qu'elle ne l'est au naturel si on n'a pas le droit de la regarder ailleurs que dans ses magnifiques yeux vairons.

----------


## mordrhim

mode va se prendre une patate ...

Tu sais, ce n'est pas parcequ'on a pris le menu qu'on ne peut pas regarder la carte et se dire que c'est pas mal ......

Et enfin, je pense qu'il y a un tout petit peu d'hypocrisie, OK nous les mecs adorons regarder une jolie poitrine, OK on l'admet. Et vous ? Jamais vous ne jetez un coup d'oeil avec une pense du genre "Hmm joli p'tit c*l" ..... ? 

 ::dehors:: 

PATAPAYYYY




> A quoi ca sert que sa chrie elle mette la petite robe sexy et passe des heures dans la salle de bain  se faire encore plus jolie qu'elle ne l'est au naturel si on n'a pas le droit de la regarder ailleurs que dans ses magnifiques yeux vairons.


Si on les regarde on est des pervers, si on les regarde pas on est de goujats .......

----------


## AdriM

> A quoi ca sert que sa chrie elle mette la petite robe sexy et passe des heures dans la salle de bain  se faire encore plus jolie qu'elle ne l'est au naturel si on n'a pas le droit de la regarder ailleurs que dans ses magnifiques yeux vairons.



Ou perdre son samedi aprm  faire du shopping pour acheter un mini-jupe... mais pas le droit de fixer les gambettes aprs  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> vous tes vraiment tous plus graves les uns que les autres...
> je savais les hommes obsds mais quand mme... si vous prfrez regarder dans le dcollet de votre chrie plutt que dans ses yeux.. 
> Finalement je suis trs bien clibataire...


Bah moi, j'y peux rien, des fois les poitrines me font des clins d'oeil.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 




> Ahlalala... mais o est passe cette insouciance... ces glaces vanille caramel noix de pcan...
> 
> Vous pourriez un peu penser  celles qui ne mettent pas de dcollets


reviendu...

Nan.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 




> Au fait Deadpool... autant Vasilov ne peut se faire blaster la tronche que virtuellement... Autant toi...


reviendu...

Tu veux encore me faire mal?  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 




> Ah mais moi c'est simple... si mon chri regarde les fesses de la voisine il pourra plus regarder non plus le dcollet de sa chrie puisque je lui aurais arrach les yeux 
> 
> Quoi... Moi, jalouse ?


reviendu...

Un grand penseur a dit un jour :

"Ce n'est pas parce que tu es au rgime que tu ne peux pas regarder le menu."  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 

Edit: arf j'avais pas vu que mordrhim avait dj cit cette grande phrase.  :;):

----------


## vasilov

> A quoi ca sert que sa chrie elle mette la petite robe sexy et passe des heures dans la salle de bain  se faire encore plus jolie qu'elle ne l'est au naturel si on n'a pas le droit de la regarder ailleurs que dans ses magnifiques yeux vairons.


yeux qui sont en plus deriere des lunettes de soleil.


Sinon pour revenir sur le dcolet. Si ils sont l, c'est que les propritaires du contenu l'ont fait avec conscience et qu'il est cens faire beau, donc d'etre vu.
Ainsi je regarde sans complexes (mais avec grande discretion j'espere) le dcolet de ma copine et regarde ses yeux lorsque je ne peux regarder le dcolet sans discretion. Autant dire que je regarde beacoup plus ses yeux que le haut de ses seins.

----------


## fenkys

Au passage je me souvient d'une copine dont l'ami n'aimait pas faire les magasins avec sa copine et me laissait la corve. Il a mis trs longtemps  comprendre pourquoi j'acceptais de subir cette epreuve. Mais voir une jolie fille essayer robes, jupes plus ou moins mini et autres accessoires affriolants n'a jamais t une corve.

----------


## jbrasselet

Moi je regarde les sourcils  ::aie:: 
ou les pieds  ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

> Au passage je me souvient d'une copine dont l'ami n'aimait pas faire les magasins avec sa copine et me laissait la corve. Il a mis trs longtemps  comprendre pourquoi j'acceptais de subir cette epreuve. Mais voir une jolie fille essayer robes, jupes plus ou moins mini et autres accessoires affriolants n'a jamais t une corve.


Il s'est surtout dout de qque chose qd tu as insist pour aller avec elle acheter de la lingerie  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi je regarde les sourcils 
> ou les pieds


C'est cela oui.  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Bon ok les pieds a fait un peu loin  ::aie:: 
Mais le haut du crane c'est jouable non?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Bon ok les pieds a fait un peu loin 
> *Mais le haut du crane c'est jouable non?*



J'aurais bien une rponse  faire  a mais je prfre m'abstenir.  ::aie:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## Etanne

> Un grand penseur a dit un jour :
> 
> "Ce n'est pas parce que tu es au rgime que tu ne peux pas regarder le menu."


Tu as aussi la version Jardiland :



> Ce n'est pas parce que tu as un arbre dans ton jardin, que tu n'as le droit de faire un tour en fort !


Florian

----------


## Rakken

*CONCOURS MISTER LINELE;*

1 - un disciple d'1.90:
1m95  ::yaisse2:: 
+1 (mais... tu entends quoi par.... disciple ?)

2 - teint mate
Ben... ca dpent ce que t'entend par l... j'suis pas spcialement bronz, mais je brille pas dans la nuit non plus... allez 0.5

3 - les yeux verts
Bleu, ca compte ? Allez, je vais tricher et mettre 0.5

4 - tout muscl
Je ne fait absolument aucun sport (voire moins) mais des gnes absolument honteux font que je ne grossis quasiment pas (surtout quand on voit ce que je mange). Donc 0.5 encore ^^

5 - fin cuisinier
Je sais faire les quiches lorraines  ::yaisse2:: 
0.5

6 - as du mnage
La par contre... mme en cherchant a tricher trs fort... le mnage... 0
Et encore, ca mriterai presque un -0.5, allez, vu que j'ai gonfl un peu le reste, ca fera l'quilibre. -0.5

7 - dieu des massages
"Dieu" est sans doute un peu fort. Mais passer deux heures a masser sa compagne sont a mon sens deux heures fort bien employes. Donc avec un peu d'entraintement et de bonne volont, ca doit se ngocier ^^ +1

8 - plein aux as
Bon ben... Comme beaucoup ici, ingnieur quoi. Ca suffit pour se payer un cin de temps en temps ^_^ +0.5

9 : Bon pre et mari : 
N'tant ni l'un ni l'autre... mon experience est somme toute assez limite, mais j'imagine naivement que c'est un role que je saurai remplir tout a fait honorablement. +1

FIXME: 10 me question pour le concours MISTER LINELE: Etes vous un obsd? : 
Ai-je des penses impures (impure, quel detestable mot a propos de quelque chose qui, somme toute est plutot naturel) ? Bah, j'reste un mec. Mais ca n'empeche pas de se controler un minimum. En vertu de ca, non, je ne m'estime pas obsd.
+1

Question subsidiaire : Une Copine ?
Eh oui, ce qui nous donne facilement un -6.

=> Bref un joyeux total de 6 - 6, soit un beau 0/10.

Courrage LineLe ! Toi aussi, quelque part, tu as quelqu'un qui t'attend ! (a lire sur une musique pleine de guimauve et avec un ton follement romantique)

----------


## LineLe

> J'aurais bien une rponse  faire  a mais je prfre m'abstenir.


Et l... je pense... que tu peux y rester...

et je rajouterai mme que comme tu as pu le constater, il voit facile le haut de ton crane  ::roll:: 

 ::dehors::  aussi




> Courrage LineLe ! Toi aussi, quelque part, tu as quelqu'un qui t'attend ! (a lire sur une musique pleine de guimauve et avec un ton follement romantique)


mais je ne desespere pas ! j'ai jamais dit que je desesperais... j'ai le temps... sui pas vieille et dcrpie... j'ai mme pas les seins et les fesses qui tombent  ::aie:: 
et par piti... pas de musique pleine de guimauve et pas de ton follement romantique...  ::roll:: 
l'amour, c'est la guerre  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Et l... je pense... que tu peux y rester...
> 
> et je rajouterai mme que comme tu as pu le constater, il voit facile le haut de ton crane 
> 
>  aussi


C'est  dire que le haut du crane de deadpoolichou ne m'interesse pas particulirement  ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

> et par piti... pas de musique pleine de guimauve et pas de ton follement romantique...


C'est pour toi!

 ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Et l... je pense... que tu peux y rester...
> 
> et je rajouterai mme que comme tu as pu le constater, il voit facile le haut de ton crane 
> 
>  aussi


 ::cry::  C'est pas gentil de se moquer des gens de petite taille.  ::cry:: 




> mais je ne desespere pas ! j'ai jamais dit que je desesperais... j'ai le temps... sui pas vieille et dcrpie... j'ai mme pas les seins et les fesses qui tombent 
> et par piti... pas de musique pleine de guimauve et pas de ton follement romantique... 
> *l'amour, c'est la guerre*


+1  ::twisted:: 




> C'est  dire que le haut du crane de deadpoolichou ne m'interesse pas particulirement


Ah la limite, je prfre.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> C'est pour toi!


ARGH
rien qu'en voyant le lien, j'ai mme pas laiss le temps de se charger  ::evilred:: 




> C'est pas gentil de se moquer des gens de petite taille.


euh, c'est surtout lui qui est grand en fait
Et pis moi suis pas trs petite non plus  ::triste::

----------


## Rakken

> l'amour, c'est la guerre


Ah ben voila le problme ! 
En fait l'amour, c'est l'amour quoi. Des ptits coeurs roses, des oiseaux qui chantent, des ptits lapins qui se grimpent desuss et tout et tout. Forcement, se pointer avec un lance flamme pour viller l'tincelle de dsir... Voila quoi.
Le coup de foudre, s't'une image, c'est pas un gars cram facon toon  ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

En terme de mivrerie... C.Dion a doit etre le top, je pouvais pas me louper  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

> l'amour, c'est la guerre


Eh bien tu sais ce qu'il te reste  faire alors :
dserte !
 ::P:

----------


## Mamilie

> Sinon pour revenir sur le dcolet. Si ils sont l, c'est que les propritaires du contenu l'ont fait avec conscience et qu'il est cens faire beau, donc d'etre vu.
> Ainsi je regarde sans complexes (mais avec grande discretion j'espere) le dcolet de ma copine et regarde ses yeux lorsque je ne peux regarder le dcolet sans discretion. Autant dire que je regarde beacoup plus ses yeux que le haut de ses seins.


L tu marque un point, j'ai mis des annes  avoir un beau dcollet c'est pas pour emballer le tout dans du moletonelle triple paisseur.



> reviendu...
> 
> Un grand penseur a dit un jour :
> 
> "Ce n'est pas parce que tu es au rgime que tu ne peux pas regarder le menu."


Ouais mais en cas d'indigestion , c'est mme pas la peine de venir pleurer si la dite est svre, comprenne qui pourra...

Un autre philosophe a dit: "parfois il est bon de rester dehors"



> Moi je regarde les sourcils 
> ou les pieds


Oui mais toi tu es un menteur



> mais je ne desespere pas ! j'ai jamais dit que je desesperais... j'ai le temps... sui pas vieille et dcrpie... j'ai mme pas les seins et les fesses qui tombent 
> 
> l'amour, c'est la guerre


Heureusement, qu'est ce que a donnerait  30 ans...
Bonne maxime, elle s'applique assez bien en ce moment...

----------


## Rakken

> Et pis moi suis pas trs petite non plus


Bah, ca arrive a des gens trs bien (mwa  ::yaisse2:: )

D'ailleur en parlant de grand, il y a un moment dj, j'ai vu un reportage sur les "grand" ( > 1m90). Ils avaient tous l'air tellement gn et malheureux d'tre grands, ca m'aurai presque fait peur !
Parait mme qu'il y a une association de "grands" qui s'est form pour que les membres se soutiennent les uns les autres et apprennent ensemble a vivre avec ce terrible handicap.  :8O: . J'ai eu de la chance de ne pas avoir t au courrant qu'il fallait tre triste d'tre grand, ca n'a pas l'air marrant.  ::aie:: 

Bref, tout ca pour dire que grand ou pas... ben en vrai, ca change pas grand chose et que si le critre n1, c'est de trouver un grand, ben y a mme des assoce rien que pour ca ^_^

----------


## LineLe

> Bah, ca arrive a des gens trs bien (mwa )
> 
> D'ailleur en parlant de grand, il y a un moment dj, j'ai vu un reportage sur les "grand" ( > 1m90). Ils avaient tous l'air tellement gn et malheureux d'tre grands, ca m'aurai presque fait peur !
> Parait mme qu'il y a une association de "grands" qui s'est form pour que les membres se soutiennent les uns les autres et apprennent ensemble a vivre avec ce terrible handicap. . J'ai eu de la chance de ne pas avoir t au courrant qu'il fallait tre triste d'tre grand, ca n'a pas l'air marrant. 
> 
> Bref, tout ca pour dire que grand ou pas... ben en vrai, ca change pas grand chose et que si le critre n1, c'est de trouver un grand, ben y a mme des assoce rien que pour ca ^_^


en fait c'est plus le fait d'tre "hors norme" que d'tre grande qui me drange... je ne sais pas trop si tu saisis ce que je veux dire  ::?: 
je ne suis pas ultra grande (1.75) mais pour une fille... ben c'est grand... (je crois que la moyenne c'est 1.61 ou 63 je sais plus) 
aujourd'hui en plus j'ai eu la bonne ide de mettre des chaussures  talons, et l je tape dans le 1.80, voire plus. Bref, l o a me rend triste, c'est que du coup ben tout ce qui est fringues, ben c'est trop petit, les tailleurs, pour moi c'est la croix et la bannire pour en trouver avec des vestes aux manches assez longues (parce que visiblement pour les confectionneurs, si tu mets du 44 ou du 46 c'est  cause de ton tour de taille et non de ta taille tout court... et l en gnral les manches sont trop courtes, et ct cintr... ben sac de patate...)
Et pour finir visiblement en rgle gnrale, les hommes ben ils aiment pas tre plus petit qu'une demoiselle, et encore plus, si c'est leur copine.

----------


## AdriM

1m75... c'est pas norme non plus... la plupart des mecs font plus d'1m80...

Mon ex etait aussi grande que moi, c'est vrai que c'est pas le top... Je pense vraiment pas que ce soit un complexe d'infriorit, c'est juste qu'on est plus a l'aise, meme pour la fille.

Dans notre inconsciant, c'est comme a, le grand homme protecteur, tient dans ces gros bras la frle demoiselle  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> 1m75... c'est pas norme non plus... la plupart des mecs font plus d'1m80...
> 
> Mon ex etait aussi grande que moi, c'est vrai que c'est pas le top... Je pense vraiment pas que ce soit un complexe d'infriorit, c'est juste qu'on est plus a l'aise, meme pour la fille.
> 
> *Dans notre inconsciant, c'est comme a, le grand homme protecteur, tient dans ces gros bras la frle demoiselle*


+1

Perso, avec mon mtre 70, je dois avouer que a me complexe un peu quand la fille me dpasse.  ::oops::

----------


## granquet

> Dans notre inconsciant, c'est comme a, le grand homme protecteur, tient dans ces gros bras la frle demoiselle


c'est ptetre pour a que Xena la guerrire est devenu lesbienne ...

 ::dehors::

----------


## AdriM

> c'est ptetre pour a que Xena la guerrire est devenu lesbienne ...


Ouais mais elle a trouve Hercule, qui etait pas des moins balaises... ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> 1m75... c'est pas norme non plus... la plupart des mecs font plus d'1m80...


Pas moi ...

 ::piou::

----------


## vasilov

> 1m75... c'est pas norme non plus... la plupart des mecs font plus d'1m80...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pas moi ...


moi si (mais pas de beaucoup : 2cm)  ::): 

*Linele,* quand tu disais que tu es grande, je m'imaginais bien plus que 1m75. Et la quand tu annonces ta taille, je me suis dis : "tout un fromage pour ca".

Pour ma part, je regrete que les filles ne fassent pas plus d'1m65. Donc 1m75, c'est juste bien. Avec des talons, ca donne 1m80 : niquel pour sortir et ce meme si ton mec fait alors la meme taille.


ps : pour etre manequin, j'ai entendu dire un jour qu'il fallait faire entre 1m72 et 1m82. Donc l, tu es dans les petites.

----------


## Deadpool

> moi si (mais pas de beaucoup : 2cm) 
> 
> *Linele,* quand tu disais que tu es grande, je m'imaginais bien plus que 1m75. Et la quand tu annonces ta taille, je me suis dis : "tout un fromage pour ca".
> 
> *Pour ma part, je regrete que les filles ne fassent pas plus d'1m65. Donc 1m75, c'est juste bien. Avec des talons, ca donne 1m80 : niquel pour sortir et ce meme si ton mec fait alors la meme taille.*
> 
> ps : pour etre manequin, j'ai entendu dire un jour qu'il fallait faire entre 1m72 et 1m82. Donc l, tu es dans les petites.


Ah non hein, j'ai pas envie que toutes les filles me dpassent.  ::lol:: 
Pensez aux petits aussi un peu.  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> Ah non hein, j'ai pas envie que toutes les filles me dpassent. 
> Pensez aux petits aussi un peu.


T'avais qu' manger plus de soupe  ::D:

----------


## Deadpool

> T'avais qu' manger plus de soupe


Remarque classique.

J'en ai mang plein de la soupe.  ::langue:: 

Pis de toute faon dans ma famille ils sont petits alors j'y peux rien.  ::(: 

Je suis dj content de ne pas faire la mme taille que ma mre.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## bakaneko

> Remarque classique.
> 
> J'en ai mang plein de la soupe.


 ::oops:: 
J'oubliais que l'adage tait totalement foireux  ::mouarf:: 

Je n'ai jamais mang beaucoup de soupes et je suis plus grand que mes 2 parents  ::P:

----------


## vasilov

> Je n'ai jamais mang beaucoup de soupes et je suis plus grand que mes 2 parents


c'est qu'ils en ont mang encore moins  ::roll::

----------


## Rakken

> ps : pour etre manequin, j'ai entendu dire un jour qu'il fallait faire entre 1m72 et 1m82. Donc l, tu es dans les petites.


LineLe > En fait, t'a juste rate ta vocation, t'tais faite pour tre manequin !
Tu sais qu'il y a des filles qui tueraient pour avoir ta taille ?

Aprs, le problme des fringues... ca, c'est vrai que c'est un soucis. Mettons quand je vais acheter des chaussures, je parcours le magasin, je repere les trois pauv' paire de chaussures a ma taille et je commence a choisir...  ::aie::  et je change de magasin, esperant que les trois pauv' paire du prochain magasin seront un peu moins hideuse.
Mais ayant une "taille" manequin, tu devrai pouvoir trouver tout ce qu'il faut dans le premier Dolce&Gabana venu. Et puis, c'est quoi un mois de salaire pour une veste hein ? Faut savoir ce qu'on veut dans la vie  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> Mais ayant une "taille" manequin, tu devrai pouvoir trouver tout ce qu'il faut dans le premier Dolce&Gabana venu. Et puis, c'est quoi un mois de salaire pour une veste hein ? Faut savoir ce qu'on veut dans la vie


C'est pour a qu'elle recherche un compagnon avec un *gros* portefeuille  ::D:

----------


## AdriM

Mais fairee une taille bizarre, c'est parfois un avantage... 

Dans les soldes, qd tous les 42 ont t achets et qu'il reste que des paires de 46... tu dois etre bien content de faire du 46!  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> LineLe > En fait, t'a juste rate ta vocation, t'tais faite pour tre manequin !
> Tu sais qu'il y a des filles qui tueraient pour avoir ta taille ?


suis pas assez anorexique pour faire mannequin  ::aie:: 
et ben moi je leur laisse ma taille, je prfrerais avoir 10cm de moins...
comme je l'ai dit 1.75 c'est pas norme en soit... mais pour une fille c'est grand....



> Aprs, le problme des fringues... ca, c'est vrai que c'est un soucis. Mettons quand je vais acheter des chaussures, je parcours le magasin, je repere les trois pauv' paire de chaussures a ma taille et je commence a choisir...  et je change de magasin, esperant que les trois pauv' paire du prochain magasin seront un peu moins hideuse.
> Mais ayant une "taille" manequin, tu devrai pouvoir trouver tout ce qu'il faut dans le premier Dolce&Gabana venu. Et puis, c'est quoi un mois de salaire pour une veste hein ? Faut savoir ce qu'on veut dans la vie


moi qui dteste faire du shopping....  ::?: 
un jour je t'emmenerais faire les magasins avec moi et tu comprendras mon calvaire...

----------


## Bluedeep

> 1m75... c'est pas norme non plus... la plupart des mecs font plus d'1m80..


La Franaise moyenne mesure 162,5 cm et le Franais moyen mesure 175,6 cm. (chiffre campagne de mesure 2006).

----------


## Lung

> le Franais moyen mesure 175,6 cm. (chiffre campagne de mesure 2006).


re- ::piou::

----------


## Deadpool

> re-


+1  ::piou::

----------


## piro

> +1


+1  ::piou::  (pour 0,6)

----------


## Deadpool

> +1  (pour 0,6)


Moi pour 5.6 cm  ::piou::

----------


## bakaneko

Bande de nains  ::D:

----------


## jbrasselet

je dirais plus : bande de hobbits  ::mouarf::

----------


## AdriM

> La Franaise moyenne mesure 162,5 cm et le Franais moyen mesure 175,6 cm. (chiffre campagne de mesure 2006).



Mouais.... cette moyenne inclus forcment les plus vieux qui etait plus petit. Les gens de mon age (24 ans) mesurent forcement plus... 

Je mesure 1m74 et rare etaient les potes plus petit que moi quand j'habitais en France...

L'avantage d'avoir dmenager, au Portugal je suis plutot dans la moyenne  ::yaisse2::

----------


## smyley

A au fait, juste en passant je fait 1m80
... bon bon je sors ..

----------


## Rakken

> La Franaise moyenne mesure 162,5 cm et le Franais moyen mesure 175,6 cm. (chiffre campagne de mesure 2006).


Visiblement, ceux qui font moins pleurent. 
En fait, j'crois que c'est comme a l'cole, avoir plus que la moyenne, c'est mieux  ::yaisse2::  (sauf pour les fringues, c'est vrai)

----------


## Monstros Velu

Je suis un petit garon 8o)

----------


## Invit

> La Franaise moyenne mesure 162,5 cm et le Franais moyen mesure 175,6 cm. (chiffre campagne de mesure 2006).


Je suis une Franaise moyenne !!!  ::yaisse2:: 
Pourtant je suis un gars  :8-): 
Enfin, moi, je dis, la taille a fait pas tout...  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Je suis une Franaise moyenne !!! 
> Pourtant je suis un gars


et moi un Franais moyen  ::?: 
pourtant je suis une fille...

----------


## Deadpool

> Bande de nains


TU SAIS CE QU'IL TE DIT LE NAIN! 





> je dirais plus : bande de hobbits


TIENS, TOI AUSSI! 


 ::evilred:: 









 ::aie::

----------


## Monstros Velu

> et moi un Franais moyen


Ca donne presque envie de virer de bord. Hein quoi non ?

----------


## LineLe

> TU SAIS CE QU'IL TE DIT LE NAIN! 
> 
> TIENS, TOI AUSSI!


 ::calin::  mon Deadpoolichou

la violence ne rsoud rien

----------


## Janitrix

Et aprs je me plains avec mes 177 cm  ::roll:: 

De toute faon, faire de la taille un critre c'est nul, c'est vraiment quelque chose que pour le coup on y peut rien. Puis aprs a complexe les filles (et certains mecs aussi), qui mettent des talons (moins pour les mecs  ::aie:: ) et c'est pas trs bon pour le dos  ::?: 

Et puis je pense pas que votre taille soit responsable de "grosses looses en amour", si c'tait le cas, vous n'avez rien perdu avec cette personne au petit esprit.

Allez, on arrte de complexer, et faites nous rire 'vec vos histoires de dingue (tu rappliques l'apprentis, qu'on rigole un peu  ::aie:: )..

 ::dehors::  (je reviendrai)

----------


## Invit

> Puis aprs a complexe les filles (et certains mecs aussi), qui mettent des talons


Faut surtout pas croire que l'on est complex parce qu'on mesure moins que la moyenne, c'est un raccourci rducteur (si je puis dire...  ::lol::  ) auquel on a souvent droit...
Je suis trs bien dans ma peau mme si je n'atteins pas les rayons en haut au supermarch !  ::lol::

----------


## Janitrix

> Faut surtout pas croire que l'on est complex parce qu'on mesure moins que la moyenne, c'est un raccourci rducteur (si je puis dire...  ) auquel on a souvent droit...
> Je suis trs bien dans ma peau mme si je n'atteins pas les rayons en haut au supermarch !


Je parlais de personnes que je connais moi mme, il est certain que je ne vous connais pas assez pour savoir si vous tes complexs par votre taille, le fait que vous en rigoliez publiquement montre bien que a ne semble pas vous dranger (et encore une fois, y a aucune raison d'tre drang).

Vive les diffrences, c'est ce qui permet de nous connaitre nous mme, et de nous retrouver dans un monde qui n'est pas toujours trs accueillant...

----------


## AdriM

> Allez, on arrte de complexer, et faites nous rire 'vec vos histoires de dingue (tu rappliques l'apprentis, qu'on rigole un peu )..
> 
>  (je reviendrai)



Je suis le seul qui parle de ses looses  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

> Je suis le seul qui parle de ses looses


Bah moi j'ai pas d'exemples prcis,  part celui cit prcdemment, mais en gnral, j'ai la facheuse habitude de devenir "le bon pote" des filles. En plus, aprs elles se privent pas de te torturer "oh t'es trop gentil" et gna gna gna....

Puis aprs, quand on veut plus "oh non, je ne veux pas briser cette amiti, t'es mon meilleur ami, mon con-fident"... RHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!

Moral : faut tre un connard avec les filles, plus vous serez indiffrent, plus elles seront intresss...

Nan nan je fais pas de gnralisation, je parle d'une exprience personnelle (au cas o, je prcise, fais gaffe maintenant  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Caro-Line

> Moral : faut tre un connard avec les filles, plus vous serez indiffrent, plus elles seront intresss...


T'inquites je vais pas te taper... ::D: 
C'est vrai qu'en gnral a n'a pas l'air faux.
Mais...en fait, si je regarde dans mon pass, les mecs avec qui j'ai pu avoir le genre de relation que tu dcris du style on devient super potes puis ensuite monsieur veut aller plus loin et l je dis non, pour tre honnte (mme si du coup je ne l'ai pas t sur le moment en argumentant avec le "on est amis" si utile  ::oops:: ), mme s'il m'avait ignor, ben, euh, a n'aurait rien chang je pense  part qu'on n'aurait pas t amis.
Aprs comme toujours a dpend des personnes.

Sinon dsole, pas d'histoires de "loose" (de toute faon la question s'adressait aux gars, non ?  ::mouarf:: ), enfin je pense que c'est parce que (je gnralise encore, c'est pas bo mais bon...) les filles sont un peu moins bourrins que les garons et si le mec dis non ben ok tant pis (on reviendra en fourbe mais de faon  ce que a ne se voit pas donc pas de rateau  ::aie:: )

----------


## Invit

> Je suis le seul qui parle de ses looses


En ce qui me concerne, une des plus belles capacits de l'tre humain est l'oubli...  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> mon Deadpoolichou
> 
> la violence ne rsoud rien


C'est pour dconner, je suis pas violent, enfin presque pas.  ::aie:: 




> Et aprs je me plains avec mes 177 cm 
> 
> De toute faon, faire de la taille un critre c'est nul, c'est vraiment quelque chose que pour le coup on y peut rien. Puis aprs a complexe les filles (et certains mecs aussi), qui mettent des talons (moins pour les mecs ) et c'est pas trs bon pour le dos 
> 
> *Et puis je pense pas que votre taille soit responsable de "grosses looses en amour", si c'tait le cas, vous n'avez rien perdu avec cette personne au petit esprit.*


+1 clairement.  ::king:: 




> Allez, on arrte de complexer, et faites nous rire 'vec vos histoires de dingue (tu rappliques l'apprentis, qu'on rigole un peu )..
> 
>  (je reviendrai)


H! J'ai racont mes looses moi.  ::calim2:: 




> Faut surtout pas croire que l'on est complex parce qu'on mesure moins que la moyenne, c'est un raccourci rducteur (si je puis dire...  ) auquel on a souvent droit...
> Je suis trs bien dans ma peau mme si je n'atteins pas les rayons en haut au supermarch !


Pour ma part, j'aurais aim tre un peu plus grand mais bon comme dit Janitrix, on y peux rien... Cela dit, je suis quand mme relativement bien dans ma peau hein, je suis pas trs grand mais j'ai quand mme un physique de rve.  ::aie:: 




> Je parlais de personnes que je connais moi mme, il est certain que je ne vous connais pas assez pour savoir si vous tes complexs par votre taille, le fait que vous en rigoliez publiquement montre bien que a ne semble pas vous dranger (et encore une fois, y a aucune raison d'tre drang).


Perso, j'en ai surtout souffert pendant le collge, on avait tendance  se foutre un peu de moi car j'ai toujours t dans les plus petits. Mais bon, c'est loin tout a.  ::D:  Maintenant je prfre en rire.  ::mouarf:: 




> Vive les diffrences, c'est ce qui permet de nous connaitre nous mme, et de nous retrouver dans un monde qui n'est pas toujours trs accueillant...


Re +1, dcidemment.  ::king:: 




> Je suis le seul qui parle de ses looses


Non moi aussi, cf plus haut.  ::aie:: 




> Bah moi j'ai pas d'exemples prcis,  part celui cit prcdemment, mais en gnral, j'ai la facheuse habitude de devenir "le bon pote" des filles. En plus, aprs elles se privent pas de te torturer "oh t'es trop gentil" et gna gna gna....
> 
> Puis aprs, quand on veut plus "oh non, je ne veux pas briser cette amiti, t'es mon meilleur ami, mon con-fident"... RHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!


C'est l'histoire de ma vie.  ::aie:: 




> Moral : faut tre un connard avec les filles, plus vous serez indiffrent, plus elles seront intresss...


Ca me rappelle mes conseils de drague sur le sujet des geeks et des filles, hein Line.  ::aie:: 




> Nan nan je fais pas de gnralisation, je parle d'une exprience personnelle (au cas o, je prcise, fais gaffe maintenant ).


 ::aie::  T'inquite.  ::wink:: 

[Mode srieux 2 sec]
Au passage, j'avoue ne pas avoir toujours t correct avec toi donc je m'excuse.  ::oops::  Merci  Bulbo de m'avoir remis  ma place cette fois l.
[/Mode srieux 2 sec]





> T'inquites je vais pas te taper...
> C'est vrai qu'en gnral a n'a pas l'air faux.
> Mais...en fait, si je regarde dans mon pass, les mecs avec qui j'ai pu avoir le genre de relation que tu dcris du style on devient super potes puis ensuite monsieur veut aller plus loin et l je dis non, pour tre honnte (mme si du coup je ne l'ai pas t sur le moment en argumentant avec le "on est amis" si utile ), mme s'il m'avait ignor, ben, euh, a n'aurait rien chang je pense  part qu'on n'aurait pas t amis.
> Aprs comme toujours a dpend des personnes.


Comme tu dis, quand il n'y a pas rciprocit, on y peux rien. Mais bon en se mettant du point de vue du mec, c'est trs rageant de se dire qu'alors qu'on est attentionn avec une demoiselle avec laquelle on aimerait aller plus loin, celle-ci prfre se mettre avec des mecs qui se comportent en c***** avec elle.  ::evilred:: 




> Sinon dsole, pas d'histoires de "loose" (de toute faon la question s'adressait aux gars, non ? ), enfin je pense que c'est parce que (je gnralise encore, c'est pas bo mais bon...) les filles sont un peu moins bourrins que les garons et si le mec dis non ben ok tant pis (on reviendra en fourbe mais de faon  ce que a ne se voit pas donc pas de rateau )


 ::nono::  Ca ne s'adresse pas qu'aux gars, tout le monde peut rpondre.

Allons, allons, t'as bien une histoire de loose (honteuse?  ::aie:: )  nous raconter.  ::aie::  Allez fait pas ta timide. 


PS: dsol pour le pav.  :;):

----------


## Caro-Line

> Ca ne s'adresse pas qu'aux gars, tout le monde peut rpondre.
> 
> Allons, allons, t'as bien une histoire de loose (honteuse? )  nous raconter.  Allez fait pas ta timide. 
> 
> 
> PS: dsol pour le pav.


 Je reflchis.... Non j'vois pas. Si oui a doit remonter au lyce et le lyce, ben, c'est un peu loin pour moi et ma mmoire n'est plus ce qu'elle tait (enfin elle a peut-tre toujours t slective  ::mrgreen:: )
bon c'est pas tout a mais une tisane et au lit...ou pas.

----------


## LineLe

> Pour ma part, j'aurais aim tre un peu plus grand mais bon comme dit Janitrix, on y peux rien... Cela dit, je suis quand mme relativement bien dans ma peau hein, je suis pas trs grand mais j'ai quand mme un physique de rve.


meuh oui, t'es beau comme un camion  ::aie:: 
(ah ben fallait pas t'attendre  une remarque srieuse de ma part)




> Ca me rappelle mes conseils de drague sur le sujet des geeks et des filles, hein Line.


euh ou mais tes conseils de drague.... hmm euh... comment dire... ils m'ont pas l'air super efficaces...


bah de mon ct loose classique : je finis toujours en bon pote... (voire mme on me parle rellement comme  un mec... vridique)
suis toujours la bonne copine, et non personne ne voit en moi la pulpeuse LineLe, la desse de l'amour... Hein ? Quoi ? comment a je m'gare et j'abuse  ::aie:: 
en gros le grand classique "t'es super sympa, t'as du charme, mais en fait non voil je t'aime bien en pote... Par contre euh, ta copine, tu sais si elle a quelqu'un en vue ?"
 ::?: 

bref, me dis que suis pas si mal tite seule ^^

----------


## AdriM

> bah de mon ct loose classique : je finis toujours en bon pote... (voire mme on me parle rellement comme  un mec... vridique)


C'est normal si tous tes potes sont des mecs... Je sais qu' mon poque tudiant... on etait un groupe d'une 10aine de pote et seulement une fille, donc on faisait tout sans se soucier de ses pbs "fminins". (Et a allait loin parfois  ::aie:: )

Mais le sens inverse est aussi vrai, pour avoir vcu avec 3 filles... les soires "pilation" etait mon quotidien  ::aie::

----------


## ge-lt

Aprs un moment de rflexion, je me lance... 
Ce message est destin  LineLe  ::oops:: 

Ca fait de nombreuses semaines que je parcours ce forum entre deux lignes de code et je dois dire que j'apprcie tout particulirement tes interventions...
En gros je ne parcours que les threads de la taverne dans lesquel tu interviens car je sais qu' coup sr il va y avoir de l'action et surtout de l'esprit  ::): 

Voil j'ai dclar ma flamme...  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Voil j'ai dclar ma flamme...


 :8O: 

 ::hola:: 

 ::bravo::

----------


## Momodedf

Oh oui ! Oh oui ! Est-ce qu'on va vire une grosses loose en direct live ?!

 :8O:

----------


## Deadpool

> Voil j'ai dclar ma flamme...


C'est beau...  ::cry:: 


On flicite bien fort notre ami qui a bien montr qu'il avait les cojones.  ::bravo:: 

Comment notre Line nationale va elle ragir devant un tel dploiement de tendresse, suspense...

Est ce que ce sera  : ::love2:: 

Ou plutt : 






 ::aie:: 




 ::dehors::

----------


## Monstros Velu

C'est spectaculaire le post de DavidDeTroyes si on inclut sa signature :



> Envoy par ge-lt
> 
> Voil j'ai dclar ma flamme...
> 
> 
> __________________
> "Les cons ca ose tout, c'est mme  ca qu'on les reconnait" M. AUDIARD

----------


## ge-lt

> C'est spectaculaire le post de DavidDeTroyes si on inclut sa signature :


j'ai not a aussi... heureusement que c'est un pure hasard! quoi que  :8O:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> j'ai not a aussi... heureusement que c'est un pure hasard! quoi que


 ::aie::

----------


## AdriM

Et le blog ddi  Line? Le pome? Le bouquet de fleurs?

----------


## ge-lt

> Et le blog ddi  Line? Le pome? Le bouquet de fleurs?


qui veut voyager loin mnage sa monture... chaque chose en son temps  ::lol::

----------


## AdriM

> qui veut voyager loin mnage sa monture... chaque chose en son temps


Petit joueur, ta loose va etre minable  ::aie::

----------


## Monstros Velu

"monture" ? Je trouve ce terme un peu pjoratif ;o)p

----------


## fenkys

Mais arrtez de flooder un peu. Sinon la belle va rater le message, noy dans la masse des posts.

----------


## Aitone

ge-lt, tu es de la rgion parisienne alors je te convie  la prochaine RID. Tu verras LineLe comme a  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> ge-lt, tu es de la rgion parisienne alors je te convie  la prochaine RID. Tu verras LineLe comme a


Peut tre le dbut d'une grande histoire qui sait.  ::aie::

----------


## ge-lt

La prochaine RID sera-t-elle aussi mouvement que la dernire?

----------


## Deadpool

> La prochaine RID sera-t-elle aussi mouvement que la dernire?



Y'a des chances avec des zigotos pareils.  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Je ne pense pas que la RID sera agite. Tout le monde vous regardera tous les deux, dans un calme absolu  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Elle est pour quand cette prochaine RID ?Peut on venir en couple ?Pourquoi le cheval blanc de Henri 4 est un quid ?

----------


## AdriM

En tout cas la belle s'est tu sous l'motion ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

> Elle est pour quand cette prochaine RID ?Peut on venir en couple ?Pourquoi le cheval blanc de Henri 4 est un quid ?


Ca depend, on se fait une RID mtal  Paris ?C'est qui ta copine ? joefou  ::aie:: Cela  ne te regarde pas !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ca depend, on se fait une RID mtal  Paris ?C'est qui ta copine ? joefou Cela  ne te regarde pas !


Alors l, tu me propose une date, j'embarque Joefou et on raboule vous mettre choucroute dans la fosse...Bien sur !  ::aie:: Je suis Dragon en signe chinois alors si a me regarde !

----------


## Deadpool

The Mars Volta  l'Olympia le 5 mars 2008.  ::yaisse2:: 

Des volontaires pour y aller?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> The Mars Volta  l'Olympia le 5 mars 2008. 
> 
> Des volontaires pour y aller?


Je connais pas, d'aprs wikipedia a l'air sympa. Ca s'apparente  quels autres groupes ?

Bon ben je vais voir si a me plait et dans ce cas, pourquoi pas...  ::king::

----------


## Aitone

David23, proposes et nous on rserve la soire!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> David23, proposes et nous on rserve la soire!


Celui de Dead peux tre sympa (de mon cot j'en trouve pas en ce moment). A voir...

----------


## Deadpool

> Je connais pas, d'aprs wikipedia a l'air sympa. Ca s'apparente  quels autres groupes ?
> 
> Bon ben je vais voir si a me plait et dans ce cas, pourquoi pas...


Alors the Mars Volta je dfinirais a comme du rock progressif inspir 70ies avec un gros soupon de Metal, une forte tendance latine, plus divers autres influences barres.  ::lol:: 

Niveau son, a se rapprocherais pas mal de 65daysofstatic, Explosions in the Sky, Mogwai, ou encore Dredg (tout a dixit Sinok) mais nanmoins je trouve Mars Volta relativement unique.

Sinon tu connais At The Drive In? L'ancien chanteur et l'ancien guitariste de ce groupe sont dans The Mars Volta.

Perso, je crois que je vais me laisser tenter.

 :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Niveau son, a se rapprocherais pas mal de 65daysofstatic, Explosions in the Sky, Mogwai, ou encore Dredg (tout a dixit Sinok) mais nanmoins je trouve Mars Volta relativement unique.
> Sinon tu connais At The Drive In? L'ancien chanteur et l'ancien guitariste de ce groupe sont dans The Mars Volta.


Autant les 4 premiers groupes ne me disent strictement et catgoriquement rien, autant At the drive in, je connais un peu mieux. Malheureusement, je suis pas fan du tout ! Ce qui ne veux vraiment pas dire que je ne vais pas aimer The Mars Volta. Pour me faire une ide, rien ne vaut un extrait (que je devrais trouver sur leur site officiel ce soir).

----------


## Deadpool

> Autant les 4 premiers groupes ne me disent strictement et catgoriquement rien, autant At the drive in, je connais un peu mieux. Malheureusement, je suis pas fan du tout ! Ce qui ne veux vraiment pas dire que je ne vais pas aimer The Mars Volta. Pour me faire une ide, rien ne vaut un extrait (que je devrais trouver sur leur site officiel ce soir).


Ben At The Drive In et The Mars Volta, a n'a rien  voir donc oui y'a une chance.  :;):

----------


## LineLe

DDT : Mme moi j'aime bien The Mars Volta  :;): 
tente !

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> DDT : Mme moi j'aime bien The Mars Volta 
> tente !


Alors l, vu comme a, a doit tre dment !  ::aie:: 

Mais la vrai question est : "Est ce que tu aime te faire draguer sur un forum ?".

----------


## LineLe

> Alors l, vu comme a, a doit tre dment !


 :;): 



> Mais la vrai question est : "Est ce que tu aime te faire draguer sur un forum ?".


Non

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Non


Voila, a c'est fait !  ::king:: 

EDIT : bon j'ai t sur le site officiel de The Mars Volta pour couter un peu mais  premire coute, j'ai pas super accroch... Par contre ma nana va adorer !  ::?:

----------


## AdriM

> Par contre ma nana va adorer !


Elle a de ces manies ta nana....

 ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Elle a de ces manies ta nana


Cest bizarre, de devoir lattendre toute la journe
Cest bizarre, jespre que a va pas continuer, y
Pour commencer, le rveil sonne elle se lve il faut se lever
Dj, dans la salle de bains, elle est enferme on va samuser
Avant de se maquiller, de se parfumer elle va se baigner
Et l elle est pouponne elle est enfin prte pour aller bosser

Elle a des manies ma nana, manie ma nana
Elle a des manies ma nana, manie ma nana
Elle a des manies ma nana, manie ma nana
Elle a des manies ma nana, manie ma nana

Midi jai tout prpar son menu-menu ses vitamines C
La vl elle est si presse, elle va strangler, on va samuser
Et l elle ma embrass elle a bu son th jamais de caf
Dj elle est repoudre, a ferm la porte, et a dmarr

refrain


Ce soir, aprs le dner, finit la tl il faut se coucher
Avant dans la salle de bains elle a enfil son dshabill
Jattends le petit calin mais pas de calin elle est fatigue
Et l cest pas trs malin mais moi les calins a maide  rver

refrain

Assez du rveil qui sonne elle se lve il faut se lever
Assez de se maquiller de se parfumer de se pouponner
Assez de lui prparer son menu-menu ses vitamines C
Assez toujours boire du th jamais de caf a va lnerver
Assez aprs le dner finit la tl il faut se coucher
Assez du petit calin mais pas de calin elle est fatigue

 ::aie:: 

PS : et l du coup on recadre avec le sujet !

----------


## Deadpool

> Voila, a c'est fait ! 
> 
> EDIT : bon j'ai t sur le site officiel de The Mars Volta pour couter un peu mais  premire coute, j'ai pas super accroch... Par contre ma nana va adorer !


C'est  cause de la voix du mec?

Faut arrter le metal, y'a pas que les beuglements dans la vie.  ::lol:: 

Edit : propose autre chose sinon.

----------


## Aitone

> Cest bizarre, de devoir lattendre toute la journe
> Cest bizarre, jespre que a va pas continuer, y
> Pour commencer, le rveil sonne elle se lve il faut se lever
> Dj, dans la salle de bains, elle est enferme on va samuser
> Avant de se maquiller, de se parfumer elle va se baigner
> Et l elle est pouponne elle est enfin prte pour aller bosser
> 
> Elle a des manies ma nana, manie ma nana
> Elle a des manies ma nana, manie ma nana
> ...


David, c'est pas toi qui te fous de ma gueule pour Olivia ? ? ?

----------


## joefou

> David, c'est pas toi qui te fous de ma gueule pour Olivia ? ? ?



Si, si c'est bien lui.

Alors comme a on me prend pour la cops'  DDT ? Bande d'homosexuels moyens. De toute faon entre nous deux c'tait une histoire impossible... j'ai bien essay (il tait tout  fait dispos  une certaine poque envers la gent masculine), mais rien n'y a fait. Ce fut je pense ma plus grosse dception amoureuse. Une loose complte. Snif. Excusez moi, snif, z'avez un mouchoir ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est  cause de la voix du mec?
> 
> Faut arrter le metal, y'a pas que les beuglements dans la vie.


Ben c'est une premire impression, hein... Mais c'est vrai que la musique est un peu trop "douce"  mon gout et que la voix n'est pas assez... heu, "pechu" diront nous. Mais il est tout  fait possible que a plaise  Joefou et dans ce cas, on viendra sans problme...




> Edit : propose autre chose sinon.


Bon c'est juste pour m'organiser proprement mais Samedi 15 dcembre 2007  20h00  la Cartonnerie  Reims (bon l, vous connaissez), Eths + Sightless + Skulldust pour 14,2 Euros. Pareil, si Joefou est ok...




> David, c'est pas toi qui te fous de ma gueule pour Olivia ? ? ?


Ah mais je ne fait que retranscrire les paroles de la chanson...  ::aie:: 




> Si, si c'est bien lui.


Ah ben bravo l'ami !  :8O:   ::mrgreen:: 




> il tait tout  fait dispos  une certaine poque envers la gent masculine


 :8O:

----------


## Aitone

Pour info, DavidDeTroyes aime aller dans la fosse dans les concerts de mtal. Ainsi, il peut palper les fesses des mecs qui slament !

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben c'est une premire impression, hein... Mais c'est vrai que la musique est un peu trop "douce"  mon gout et que la voix n'est pas assez... heu, "pechu" diront nous. Mais il est tout  fait possible que a plaise  Joefou et dans ce cas, on viendra sans problme...


T'as cout quoi comme chanson?

Non parce que y'a des chansons rythms. 
- Inertiatic ESP
- Roulettes Dares
- Days Of The Baphomets
etc...

Concernant la voix, c'est vrai qu'elle est plutt aigue et que a peut donc irriter  force (hein Sinok  ::lol:: ).




> Bon c'est juste pour m'organiser proprement mais Samedi 15 dcembre 2007  20h00  la Cartonnerie  Reims (bon l, vous connaissez), Eths + Sightless + Skulldust pour 14,2 Euros. Pareil, si Joefou est ok...


Ben le truc c'est que le 15 dcembre je suis pas dispo, dsol.  ::?:

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Pour info, DavidDeTroyes aime aller dans la fosse dans les concerts de mtal. Ainsi, il peut palper les fesses des mecs qui slament !


 ::mouarf3:: 

Exactement !  :8-):

----------


## Aitone

Pas dispo non plus le 15. Eths, ils ont pas jou avant BBA quand on y tait ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Non parce que y'a des chansons rythms. 
> - Inertiatic ESP
> - Roulettes Dares
> - Days Of The Baphomets


Bon je vais chercher celles l (j'ai cout celles du site officiel anglais mais j'ai pas retenu les titres) et je me referai une opinion.




> Ben le truc c'est que le 15 dcembre je suis pas dispo, dsol.


Ben si Joefou est chaud, on y va tous... tous... tous... les deux ! (cf pub caprice des dieux).  :;): 




> Pas dispo non plus le 15. Eths, ils ont pas jou avant BBA quand on y tait ?


C'tait Djenah !  ::evilred::

----------


## Aitone

Djenah, je me souviens, c'est ceux de Troyes mais entre les deux c'tait qui ?

[EDIT] The Arrs, je m'en rappelle maintenant  ::king::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Djenah, je me souviens, c'est ceux de Troyes mais entre les deux c'tait qui ?
> 
> [EDIT] The Arrs, je m'en rappelle maintenant


 ::lahola::  ::chin::

----------


## LP-mpascolo

> Un conseil qui vaut ce qu'il vaut :
> 
> Tu pourrait essayer de "l'ignorer" un peu voir. Genre, ne pas forcment rpondre  ses appels, mails ou sms, dcliner ses invits car tu as mieux  faire, ne pas forcment aller lui parler quand tu la vois (genre tu es dj en grande conversation avec une beaut) etc... histoire que tu lui manques un peu.  Le tout en restant correct hein. 
> 
> Elle reviendra en rampant aprs.


Et le resultat est tres benefique pour moi.
Ca la rend folle, ce qui lui a permis de voir qu'elle etait litteralement folle de moi...

Je lui ai fait le coup de "j'ai rencontr une fille en boite hier soir vraiment charmante... On va sans doute se revoir !" 



....et le pire...


...C'est que c'est vrai !!!  ::yaisse2:: )

----------


## Deadpool

> Et le resultat est tres benefique pour moi.
> Ca la rend folle, ce qui lui a permis de voir qu'elle etait litteralement folle de moi...
> 
> Je lui ai fait le coup de "j'ai rencontr une fille en boite hier soir vraiment charmante... On va sans doute se revoir !" 
> 
> 
> 
> ....et le pire...
> 
> ...


 ::yaisse2::  Yeah!  ::twisted::

----------


## joefou

> Ben si Joefou est chaud, on y va tous... tous... tous... les deux ! (cf pub caprice des dieux).


Bon bah moi je suis froid, Nuts Elec c'est pas mon bol de soupe. Y'a mme pas un bout de lard... C'est vrai que la voix, j'accroche pas non plus.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Bon bah moi je suis froid, Nuts Elec c'est pas mon bol de soupe. Y'a mme pas un bout de lard... C'est vrai que la voix, j'accroche pas non plus.


Pfff... Homosexuel refoul !  ::roll::

----------


## joefou

> Pfff... Homosexuel refoul !


A qui la faute ? hein ?!  ::aie:: 

Oblig d'assumer une htrosexualit exclusive, teinte de machisme forcen. Voil  quoi on en est rduit.  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> A qui la faute ? hein ?! 
> 
> Oblig d'assumer une htrosexualit exclusive, teinte de machisme forcen. Voil  quoi on en est rduit.


Tu veux dire que quand tu fout une claque  une nana au hasard dans la rue c'est pour mieux refouler ton homosexualit ?  :8O: 

...

Ceci explique cela...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## joefou

> Tu veux dire que quand tu fout une claque  une nana au hasard dans la rue c'est pour mieux refouler ton homosexualit ? 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ceci explique cela...


C'est  prsent totalement mort, c'tait mtaphysique, une utopie inassouvie.
Un moine tibtain m'a d'ailleurs aid dans cette difficile priode de dsarroi spiritique: " heeEEeeeee... qu'est-ce tananafoutre.... hips... les Guezesses, zgome les mecs, tu les prends, tulzetes... hips".
Depuis tout s'est clair ; j'ai compris ma vrai nature ; alors je me suis mis  couper du bois et  tre grossier, et aussi que la drogue pouvait m'aider  crire.  ::mouarf::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> C'est  prsent totalement mort, c'tait mtaphysique, une utopie inassouvie.
> Un moine tibtain m'a d'ailleurs aid dans cette difficile priode de dsarroi spiritique: " heeEEeeeee... qu'est-ce tananafoutre.... hips... les Guezesses, zgome les mecs, tu les prends, tulzetes... hips".
> Depuis tout s'est clair ; j'ai compris ma vrai nature ; alors je me suis mis  couper du bois et  tre grossier, et aussi que la drogue pouvait m'aider  crire.


Je dcline toutes responsabilits envers cet individu !  ::mouarf:: 

PS : N'empche qu'on est re-revenu dans le sujet  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Une chose est sre : ils sont fous ces troyens !  ::cfou::

----------


## joefou

Tu as raison, je vais me taire  prsent, et laisser le champ libre aux courageux dsireux d'exposer  l'hilarit gnrale leur lamentables looses  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

Info ou intox ? 
Ma plus grosse loose : A un concert d'Olivia Ruiz, je suis mont sur scne et ait essay de l'embrasser. Elle m'ajuste pouss et tout le public s'est foutu de ma gueule...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Tu as raison, je vais me taire  prsent, et laisser le champ libre aux courageux dsireux d'exposer  l'hilarit gnrale leur lamentables looses


L'important, quand on est diffrent, c'est d'tre bien dans sa peau, tu sais... Je ne rejete pas, tu es comme mon frre, mon semblable... Mais bon pas torp prs quand mme... Heu, tu fait quoi, l ? Recule j'te dit, merde... Mais recule... J'te previens j'vais t'embrocher, moi !... Espce de *<CENSURED>* !




> Info ou intox ? 
> Ma plus grosse loose : A un concert d'Olivia Ruiz, je suis mont sur scne et ait essay de l'embrasser. Elle m'ajuste pouss et tout le public s'est foutu de ma gueule...


 ::mouarf3:: 

C'est videment vrai !!!  ::king::

----------


## Aitone

> C'est videment vrai !!!


Et non, c'est faux.... Elle s'est laisse faire  ::roll::

----------


## Monstros Velu

Faut faire a le soir ou le concert est film ! 8o)

----------


## julien-blaise

Pour revenir dans le sujet :
Lyce, une fille me plait, aprs quelques mois  lui faire comprendre qu'elle me plait. Mes copains me pousse  aller voir la jeune fille en question aprs le djeuner. Elle me vois arriver ...


et elle se jete  mon cou et m'embrasse tendrement

euh non l je rve, revenons  la ralit ...  ::aie:: 



elle me fuit en acclerant le pas.

Je crois que personne ne fera mieux.

----------


## Janitrix

> Pour revenir dans le sujet :
> Lyce, une fille me plait, aprs quelques mois  lui faire comprendre qu'elle me plait. Mes copains me pousse  aller voir la jeune fille en question aprs le djeuner. Elle me vois arriver ...
> 
> 
> et elle se jete  mon cou et m'embrasse tendrement
> 
> euh non l je rve, revenons  la ralit ... 
> 
> 
> ...


Je crois que la plus grosse loose serait de ne jamais oser aborder une fille qui nous plait, car refoulage ou non, rien de pire que le doute de passer  ct de quelque chose...  ::roll::

----------


## julien-blaise

> Je crois que la plus grosse loose serait de ne jamais oser aborder une fille qui nous plait, car refoulage ou non, rien de pire que le doute de passer  ct de quelque chose...


Alors je suis le plus gros looser qui existe. Car maintenant je n'ose mme plus aborder une fille de crainte qu'elle me dise non. Bon en mme temps en ce moment j'ai l'impression que personnes ne me convient. Je suis dans ma priode dprime  ::?:

----------


## Janitrix

> Alors je suis le plus gros looser qui existe. Car maintenant je n'ose mme plus aborder une fille de crainte qu'elle me dise non. Bon en mme temps en ce moment j'ai l'impression que personnes ne me convient. Je suis dans ma priode dprime


Bah, faut pas. Je sais, c'est facile  dire et moi mme je n'ose pas la plupart du temps. Le plus simple est de se dire que quoi qu'il arrive, on ne perd pas grand chose. L'image que l'on a de soi peut tre dgrade, on en prend un coup, a fait mal sur le moment, mais faut savoir faire la part des choses.

Socialement, c'est vrai que c'est chiant, mais il faut savoir voir plus loin que a, car bien que notre vie soit en partie conditionne par notre image sociale, il ne faut pas la laisser guider notre vie, a fait de nous des produits de socit sans fond ni but, bref bon pour la poubelle...

Le mieux c'est que tu te prennes pas la tte, accorder de l'importance  une hypothtique relation c'est diminuer ses chances d'arriver  quelque chose de concret.

Bon courage  :;):

----------


## Zipyz

> Je crois que personne ne fera mieux.


T'inquite pas il y a pire !
Au lyce une fille me plaisait bien, sr de mes chances je m'approche d'elle pour l'embrasser et la elle me sur un bon gros "h a va pas non ?"

Sinon comme grosse loose je me suis fait larguer le jour de la st valentin et  nouvel an aussi
 ::aie::

----------


## ge-lt

De toutes faons des looses tout le monde s'en prend dans la tte. Je crois que s'il n'y avait pas se risque a serait tout de suite moins amusant de draguer

----------


## granquet

> Je crois que la plus grosse loose serait de ne jamais oser aborder une fille qui nous plait, car refoulage ou non, rien de pire que le doute de passer  ct de quelque chose...


 ::piou::  ::piou::

----------


## vasilov

une belle loose aussi, c'est de vouloir plaquer sa copine imaginaire sans vouloir la faire souffrire.

----------


## AdriM

> une belle loose aussi, c'est de vouloir plaquer sa copine imaginaire sans vouloir la faire souffrire.


c'est plus la losse d'tre plaquer etant seulement une copine imaginaire!

----------

